# Need help with PSA G0103 coding



## Yihlin (Jul 2, 2009)

Here is my dilemma: patient came in for a physical.  The doctor ordered a PSA test.  Blood was drawn and then sent to an outside lab.  Could we bill for the code G0103 because it was a screening code?? or we couldn't use the G0103 code because we only did the venipuncture??


----------



## rthames052006 (Jul 2, 2009)

Yihlin said:


> Here is my dilemma: patient came in for a physical.  The doctor ordered a PSA test.  Blood was drawn and then sent to an outside lab.  Could we bill for the code G0103 because it was a screening code?? or we couldn't use the G0103 code because we only did the venipuncture??



Your office would not be billing for the actual test, just the draw fee (venipuncture). The outside lab will bill for the G0103.

Hope this helps


----------



## Yihlin (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## rona366 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Billing G0103 with Medicare Preventive Visit*

I also have a question regarding G0103.  Our office performs this test in house and we are wondering if G0103 is included in the list of "carve out" services when billed with a preventive visit.  Thanks to anyone that can help!!


----------

